# Fishing in the Crestview area



## joerotorrn (Feb 6, 2008)

Im am new to the Crestview area and am looking for a few nice places to take my kids fishing for bream and bass. Any suggestions ?????

:usaflag


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Eglin has ton ton of places, just go to Jackson Guard in Niceville and get a permit. Also Yellow River and Shoal River.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Hurricane,Bear and Karick Lake are all NW of Crestview in 30 min drive time. These all have pier and public facilities and plenty of fish. You need a state fresh water fishing license (kids under 16 don't). If you fish the Eglin reservation ponds you need a fishing license from Jackson guard along with the state license.


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

You can also take them to the Twin Hills Park on Hwy 90 just east of Hwy 85. Not great fishing,but there are brim and catfish to be caught. If the fish ain't biting, they can play at the park. No fishing allowed without a kid under 12 (I think).


----------

